# Show Brag Taunton 27/9/08



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Well Sunny was such a good boy today - it was a nervous wait but well worth it!

Sunny was awarded a 1st in his first adult Open, then Best of Breed a 1st & a 3rd in his side classes 

Best of all his first Challenge Certificate 


















Best of Breed Medal


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

What a fantastic day for you. Well done!!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Brilliant Christina "CONGRATS" to you and Sunny*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

He is Stunning. Weldone on his first CC.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> Well Sunny was such a good boy today - it was a nervous wait but well worth it!
> 
> Sunny was awarded a 1st in his first adult Open, then Best of Breed a 1st & a 3rd in his side classes
> 
> ...


Brilliant, excellent result Christina! and special congratulations on the first cc, he's on his way now...............watch this space


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for all your lovely comments - yes he is on his way!!! 
Yipee!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Christina I meant to ask....what is the medal for ? it's lovely*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Christina I meant to ask....what is the medal for ? it's lovely*


That's for Best of Breed! Instead of a fancy rosette 

Or for wearing around Sainsbury's


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, Thats lovely to keep, at least the cats can't claw it to bits like a rosette...mine are very good at that, lol*


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Well done...a medal what a nice idea


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

welldone, i like the medal,what a nice idea


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

well done


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations Christina, you obviously had a great day, did you find it too hot in the show hall again. i wish they would use some fans or A.C. at some of these venues. again well done................Chris


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Chris
Yes it was so hot and stuffy. Lots of people looking around which was good for the show, but not so good for meeting people!
Glad you did really well too - just seen your thread!


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

lovely to meet you Christina! and well done!! I wish i had brought my girls they would have done well being the only female Ocicat and Silver Bengal queen! lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The Medal is cool


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

What a darling handsome boy he is too Christina! You must be so pleased  (you should be!) Glad you had a good outing. Congratulations. Looking forward to hearing more show brags from you.


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Excellent News - Well done on your fab day!


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Congratulations and well done Sunny *


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Well done. 

I can just see a bit of my girls vet bedding and her blanket in pen 215 next door hehe


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations on a brill day


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Many Congrats!! Well done..Woo!!!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Xiaoli said:


> Well done.
> 
> I can just see a bit of my girls vet bedding and her blanket in pen 215 next door hehe


Oh if only I'd known - I could have said hello properly & taken some photos for you too 

Lucie Lockett had a good day too if I remember rightly - well done!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

WELL DONE TO YOU CHRISTINA & SUNNY,MUCH DESERVED


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

What a gorgeous cat - well done!!!

Louise
X


----------

